# Super Grand Slam #2 on the Booby Trap 7-25-2012



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We had a call from our friends at Sportfishing Magazine wondering if it would be possible to catch a Super Grand Slam again here in the Gulf of Mexico and we told them we would do our best... Long story short we headed out Tuesday and did alot of running around and scouting for the right area to target the 4 different species of billfish it takes to make the Super Slam.... We spent the day running around looking at the different water conditions/ bait/rips ect. and got a good nights sleep Tuesday night... Wednesday morning we started on the hunt for the most extreme challenge ever... We had from 7 am to 12 midnight to catch all 4 billfish the Sword, Sail, Blue and a White... We figured the blue marlin and the sailfish would be the easiest ones to target so we started out looking for the white marlin... We hit an area looking for the white and were covered up with big Cheachadas and Wahoo so we picked up and ran a couple miles and man Im glad we did... We caught our white marlin within just a few minutes at around 11am we picked up and ran a few miles and caught or sail after about 30 minutes once we were finished with that we ran back about 13 miles to an area we had scouted the day before and the conditions were the same as we had hoped and picked up our Blue Marlin with in about 10 minutes... What a great show that sucker put on... Now we were feeling pretty confident we released the blue around 2:15 and headed for the swordfishing grounds about 20 minutes away from the area we caught the blue..... We were TIGHT







within 30 seconds of our first drop on a really nice sword and had the big sword released by 3 pm it swam straight up jumping couldn't ask for a better way to complete our Super Grand Slam.... We then did alot of yelling and hollering and all that stuff and finished off the afternoon with 3 more swords nothing over 250lbs but some nice ones all released ... We did have a double header on our last 2 swords before calling it a day... This makes the second Super Slam for us in the Gulf and the last one we caught was the first in the Gulf of Mexico to be done and even cooler its Travis Joyces second time to be the angler on the slams ...... We are so pumped about getting this done I think it is just now sinking in LOL.... Mike Mazur with Sportfishing Magazine was GREAT to fish with and can't wait to see the feature in Sportfishing Magazine I think he said Jan or Feb what a cool guy !!!! DL well as everyone knows is a great guy and always a blast.... Capt. Jeff Wilson, Capt. ShayneEllis and Capt. Travis Joyce  Thanks my brothers for once again being the best crew I have ever fished with and the best 4 hours of fishing ever  !!!!! I will get some pics up soon and wait until you see the video footage !!!! It should be off the chain... We had something like 15 Cheachadas between 25-50 can't remember exact and around 12-15 wahoo... with on extra sailfish to boot.... This also made our 110th swordfish in 10 straight trips this season.... Thanks again Jeff and Shayne you guys are the best !!!!!!!!! Get Tight Suckas... Capt. Ahab PS... Wait until you see Jeff "swimming in the cockpit" while I was backing down on the blue Shayne got some really cool video... Ill get it up soon..... Get Tight Suckas ! Welcome to the Booby Trap







Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Couple more pics...Check out DL .. I will be adding pics and video ASAP.... .. Get Tight Sucka ! Capt. Ahab


----------



## CP (Aug 6, 2005)

*Congrats*

That is one heck of an accomplishment!!!! It seems like you got this "fishing thing" figured out.

-CP


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats Brett and crew - awesome!
Tom Hilton


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

hilton said:


> Congrats Brett and crew - awesome!
> Tom Hilton


 Nice talking to ya Tom the picture we were looking at before I left was on the button bro.... Capt. Ahab


----------



## brentwhitis (Jan 25, 2008)

Great Job Capt !! 


--------------- Ya'll make it seem easy !! ---------------------

Stay Tight Sucka's 


Brent


----------



## REEL NAUTI offshore (Dec 17, 2010)

4hrs!!! What took y'all so long. . Simply awesome. 

Welcome to the boobytrap!

Slapshot.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone ... And special thanks to Big Pappa for puting this link up early ... Your 2cool bro... Im going to hit the sack but had to stay up and get this link rolling... We just looked up the records and there are no anglers other than Travis to ever record 2 Super Slams in the world and only 21 reported total... The Booby Trap Fishing Team loks like the only boat to report 2 of these slams and I think it the first one to get all 4 during the daylght hours added with the Daytime Swordfish/Broadbill... Can't wait to see whay Mike does with this he is a great writter and photographer.... Special thanks to Doug Olander at Sportfishing Magazine also for putting this great challenge together.... Texas fishing seems to be getting alot of attention here latly and that is really 2cool ......Can't wait to get back on the water.... Thanks Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab and crew.... Get Tight Suckas ! Here is Big Pappas link from the start with a few more pics :cheers: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=428590:cheers: We will be updating our website soon with lots more pics and videos check it out at www.boobytrapfishingteam..com


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

WOW WOW WOW! That is awsome


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats Brett and crew! To accomplish a super slam is unbelievable. To do it twice?!?!? Travis has to be 10 feet tall and bullet proof right now as well.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

X2 on what everyone else said!!! FISH ON guys fish on!!


----------



## Joe_S (Jun 24, 2010)

*"Super Grand Slam at the LoneStar Bluewater Fishing Ranch"*

I'm thinking that the article in Sport Fishing Magazine should be titled "Super Grand Slam at the LoneStar Bluewater Fishing Ranch"...recalling something that mag published back in 2008:

www.bluewaterfishingranch.com

Booby Trap has it so perfectly dialed-in that it looks about that easy. Congrats!

Joe_S


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

CONO!!!!!!!:texasflag


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Awesome trip, congrats. Love the smile on DL's face, I think he enjoyed hisself. Great trip


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, just wow, what else can you say but wow! Congrats can't wait to so the article.


----------



## livegoodlife (May 27, 2012)

It's amazing to see that whenever there seemed like the end of a man fishing journey, you always have something new for the rest of the fishermen to shoot toward. You have helped to bring some of us to the new fishing level and a new day on water to look forward to.

Congrats and keep up the consistency to you and your team.......


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Awesome job guys, The only boat to ever complete 2 Super Grand Slams on record with pics and video :brew:, only in Texas baby :texasflag


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Well done boys!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm speechless........and in awe.
WOWSER!!!!!!
I travel halfway across the world to catch a billfish and can't and these guys do two Slams in my back yard. Its kind of depressing really!!!
Congrats Booby Trap Team!!


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Just for the record and not to take anything away from this, but they are not the only boat to have a super slam in the gulf.

That said, wow guys. Congrats. I can't think of any boat in the world that is fishing at a higher level right now.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Incredible! Congratulations!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Capt. Brett, All I can say is thank you so much for having me aboard that boat again. Y'all are some hardcore MF Sucka!!! Disco will be leaving Texas, today at 6:00 PM and he had a blast!!

DL


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*I would like to know...*

So Brett, Jeff, Shayne and Travis....Tell me How deep that Swimming Pool is on the back Deck of the BoobyTrap...LOL. Think I'll bring my Floating Pool Lounge Chair next Trip with you guys...CONGRATS to all of you for the Start of "Serious" BoobyTrap History. IGFA is gonna have to open a New Page and maybe even Another Catagory all because of the "Booby Trap Crew".
What Tha HayYell?


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

To Brett, I'm a little worried, about that Vedio.
DL got a little rowdy with Travis's mojo drink and cigar he gave me. That night with my Voodoo! Sticks and y'all was big CONO!!!


DL :spineyes:


----------



## Ms.BlindDate (Jun 19, 2012)

*Super Grand Slam #2*

Whooo hoooo....... What an exciting time for team Booby Trap. Can not wait to see the pictures. I am really excited to see that pool area that you added to the boat as well.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Congratulations Brett and crew. Capt. Shayne and Capt. Jeff are really great peeps. . Not forgetting Capt. Travis.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Can We Get A Gold Medal Here??*

Way to go Brett and BoobyTrap team. I think it is quite fitting that you announced this on the opening day of the Olympics. If they had a pointy nose fish competition you guys would be standing on the podium with those sweet gold medals dangling and be singing "Oh, say can you see . . . "


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Congrats! Really amazing how dialed in you guys are. 

:cheers:


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the great replies...I have to say I am really lucky to fish with such a great TEAM....Capt Jeff and Capt Shayne are by far the best crew that we have had working with us on the boat and have become like family...Great guys...and Brett, you are just an animal!!!! Really enjoyed fishing with Mike and DL....and MJ, you are always there for us buddy :clover:

I will say this though, next time i am going to be in the chair, i am bring along a scuba mask and a snorkel, Brett backs that boat down like a sport fisher


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

capttravis said:


> Thanks for all the great replies...I have to say I am really lucky to fish with such a great TEAM....Capt Jeff and Capt Shayne are by far the best crew that we have had working with us on the boat and have become like family...Great guys...and Brett, you are just an animal!!!! Really enjoyed fishing with Mike and DL....and MJ, you are always there for us buddy :clover:
> 
> I will say this though, next time i am going to be in the chair, i am bring along a scuba mask and a snorkel, Brett backs that boat down like a sport fisher


Congrats Capt Travis and Booby Trap! I can't watch you guys first Slam footage enough, and can't wait till you get this video ready!


----------



## nolaks (Feb 3, 2011)

when will the sword seminar be available on video


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Unbelievable, keep it up brotha's!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone.... What a trip.... Ive got to clear it with "the man" ( Mike Mazur) before I start posting pics that fella is something else... Shayne was on the video this trip more than anything and Mike was on the camera the entire time... Shayne and Mike where in the cockpit filming and taking pics in knee deep water and both of them never stopped snapping and filming that was impressive in its self... Here is one pic Shayne/dotcom took of me and DL... We have thousands of pics from the trip but like I said I have to clear them with Mike before posting them.Im pulling Video clips still and will get the video up soon... What a blast and Thanks again for all the kind words.. Get Tight Suckas !!!! Capt. Ahab/Brett


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

congratulations on one hell of an accomplishment!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Could it be ???? LMAO Get Tight Suckas ! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice DoDo!! FISH ON


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

That's gotta be him !!! That's some funny stuff there!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

BIG PAPPA said:


> So Brett, Jeff, Shayne and Travis....Tell me How deep that Swimming Pool is on the back Deck of the BoobyTrap...LOL. Think I'll bring my Floating Pool Lounge Chair next Trip with you guys...CONGRATS to all of you for the Start of "Serious" BoobyTrap History. IGFA is gonna have to open a New Page and maybe even Another Catagory all because of the "Booby Trap Crew".
> What Tha HayYell?


I second this these guys are doing things no other team has ever accomplished and it is really 2Cool they are doing with us on this great forum!!!:cheers:



capttravis said:


> Thanks for all the great replies...I have to say I am really lucky to fish with such a great TEAM....Capt Jeff and Capt Shayne are by far the best crew that we have had working with us on the boat and have become like family...Great guys...and Brett, you are just an animal!!!! Really enjoyed fishing with Mike and DL....and MJ, you are always there for us buddy :clover:
> 
> I will say this though, next time i am going to be in the chair, i am bring along a scuba mask and a snorkel, Brett backs that boat down like a sport fisher


Congratulations Travis to be the only man in the record books to do something on the only boat w/ crew to do somethiing in the entire world is flat awesome!!

Brett, Shane and Jeff you guys are swesome thanks for posting and sharing your acomplishments with us.
I will see you guys out there GET TIGHT SUCKA!!!!


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

The BoobyTrap does not go fishing anymore they go "catching!" Congrats on your second super slam. That is truly amazing!


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Yup there is no doubt you guys got it going on. Congrats on your super slam.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Heres to Yall my Brotha's










Yall truly are










Amazing!
*
Yall Dunn GoouD! *
(agin')
​


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

Amazing accomplishment and one of the finest examples to all of us how to live the dream! Congrats to the Booby Trap Team and the crew! Y'all really did it!! Where do you go from here?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Epic! Congrats to all


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Gas Can said:


> Where do you go from here?


Next can be a super grand slam and add on a spearfish!

S4L


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

saltwater4life said:


> Next can be a super grand slam and add on a spearfish!
> 
> S4L


Visit Loch Ness and Catch Nessie. I would put anything past these guys.


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

No doubt, we pay our debts on time and these guys have tolled the bell. The brass ring is well-deserved.


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

*Ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :cheers:


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

contact your physician immediately if tightness remains after four hours and a super slam...

CONO!!!! 
Congrats
Brett, DL & Crew


----------



## SSN (Jul 8, 2010)

congrats brett and crew


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hellz yeah..pretty work


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Slam*



FISH TAILS said:


> I second this these guys are doing things no other team has ever accomplished and it is really 2Cool they are doing with us on this great forum!!!:cheers:
> 
> Congratulations Travis to be the only man in the record books to do something on the only boat w/ crew to do somethiing in the entire world is flat awesome!!
> 
> ...


Great accomplishment but this not the first time this has been done in the GOM. Gater


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow amazing congrats to the Boobytrap, can't think of anything else to say!!! Except for can't wait for video and more awesome pics!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

gater said:


> Great accomplishment but this not the first time this has been done in the GOM. Gater


 Travis Joyce is the only angler in the world to ever catch TWO super slams on record... The Booby Trap caught the first slam in the gulf in 2009 during the last billfish tourn we fished in.... This is the second slam for the boat also... I heard a boat mentioned after our catch in 2009 say they caught a slam in the gulf and Randy B wrote about it just after we turned ours in ... but looking thru the IGFA records it still is not shown I heard another boat say they had one here on 2 cool but they didn't know it had to be in a caleder day and was talking about a 3 day trip:/... The coolest thing is we are trying to find out if there has ever been a super slam caught including the sword all during the day daylight hours ... Its not looking like there is :biggrin:...

Im working on the video now so I can try to get this sucker up before we leave again... I may make a quick video of the trip and save the rest for the year end video... Ill try to get it up soon... Thanks for all the kind words and replies... With the moon we have now and the seas falling its time to Get Tight Suckas.... Thanks again Capt. Ahab


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I just have three words. "World *********** class".

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?aay33i


----------



## dfw fisherman (Jun 15, 2012)

congratulations you guys are on fire keep up the good work


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome job Capt Brett and crew!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*WELL....*



justhookit said:


> Just for the record and not to take anything away from this, but they are not the only boat to have a super slam in the gulf.
> 
> That said, wow guys. Congrats. I can't think of any boat in the world that is fishing at a higher level right now.


But how many out of ALL Super Slams, were asked "think you can Catch a Super Slam in a Day?" And the Answer Is "Yeah, I think so, Lets GO". 
and then they go do it!!!

And You ARE Spot on with "No other boat is at the Booby Trap's Level right Now".
Just Sayin..


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*You're Killin Us Capt. Ahab*

Post up That Video Broadonrod.....


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Post up That Video Broadonrod.....


Man I one but it was quick I am headed out this evening... It's got some cool footage but may have to do another one when we get in... It loading now ... Thanks bro I'll get it up soon... Brett/Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

egret said:


> I wonder how hard it would be to do an inshore grand slam then go offshore and do the offshore grand slam all in the same day.
> 
> I've done one inshore super slam + one sailfish in 5 hours in the FL keys.
> 
> ...


It stars at midnight 12:01 but we figured we would get the sword during the day since it hasn't been done so we slept in


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Not that I could pull that off but where would you report a Suoer slam and what proof would you need? I saw Boobytrap listed as fishing Legends in the past. Are you going to fish it since Swordfish is one of the pots?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

DRILHER said:


> Not that I could pull that off but where would you report a Suoer slam and what proof would you need? I saw Boobytrap listed as fishing Legends in the past. Are you going to fish it since Swordfish is one of the pots?


IGFA... We never fished legends... They put us on their list one year I don't know why... I quit fishing tourn years ago we fish the HBGFC tourn in 09 I think and that was the last one... Look at all the politics, luck, and trash talking in the tourn world I'll leave that to the big shots ... We enjoy just fishing without all the do this do that's and he said she said lines in lines out... . No more boat shows for us just fish ..... Calcuttas are to high talking is to load and we hate schedules ... Time to get tight now the weather is great and the HBGFC boats should be in port and our of the way for another trip to the beautiful continental. Shelf ....... LOL.... Get tight my friend ... See y'all on the water.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> IGFA... We never fished legends... They put us on their list one year I don't know why... I quit fishing tourn years ago we fish the HBGFC tourn in 09 I think and that was the last one... Look at all the politics, luck, and trash talking in the tourn world I'll leave that to the big shots ... We enjoy just fishing without all the do this do that's and he said she said lines in lines out... . No more boat shows for us just fish ..... Calcuttas are to high talking is to load and we hate schedules ... Time to get tight now the weather is great and the HBGFC boats should be in port and our of the way for another trip to the beautiful continental. Shelf ....... LOL.... Get tight my friend ... See y'all on the water.. Capt. Ahab


 Congrats again! I just saw your boat name there and thought you might be coming down to my part of world.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a video I didn't have time to do much Ill try to make another one with more when we get in from this trip...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry you have to watch the video from a PC :spineyes:.... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Salty!!! Very good. Congrats again to yous guys!!! FISH ON!! And of course hope you all put up some big fish and some big #s this trip!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

holy sheet.........that is wicked crazy!
One of the coolest videos I have ever seen!
Congrats Team.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

badass video


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

:texasflagCONO!!!!!!!!!!!!:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta I LOVE YOU SUCKA'S!!!!!!!!:dance::dance:

THANKS AGAIN BOOBY TRAP! GOD BLESS Y'ALL AND TEXAS!


DL :texasflag


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

Bret you was backing that thing down like you own it lmbo !!! thats awesome


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

awesome video Capt. Ahab

The crew need some snorkels and goggles next time lol.

Jeff had the right Idea  swim baby swim.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Awesome video as usual and Jeff had it going on with that swim stroke!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks again everyone for all the cool replies... I had to rush the video today and it came out alot better than I thought it would ... Sorry about the language in the music I cut the song but I guess not fast enough:/... My wife was covering little Brett's ears while he was watching it ...lol... We are headed out in the morning and just got the boat loaded... Got ol Starling Marlin riding with us this trip... We are going to try a lot of new stuff this run and hope to have a good report coming in Wed..... Thanks again Capt. Ahab Get Tight Suckas!


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Friggin china government ban on YouTube!


----------



## moodymarlin (Apr 16, 2012)

Great video! Awesome accomplishment! 

That isn't Falcon in the background is it?

You guys make look easy.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Whew, don't get behind that boat when Ahab's backin' up! Must have some new ZF gears err somethin'.


----------



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)

I'm speechless. To catch a super slam on a day where things are just going off is an amazing accomplishment, but to go out and target a super slam and do it is something else.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Totally On FIRE*

Where do they go from here?? Well, no telling what they're up to now and what the Quest is, but they are already Smokin reels at an average of 1.6 Swords per hour right now. At 3:00, they already had 8 landed and didn't start dropping until 10:00am this morning.


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Cono!!! That booby trap is a bad *** Sucka!!!
No dought in my mind he will catch that 40+ he told me about watch.

DL


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Wishing I was back out there getting tight with them today instead of getting text message updates...


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

SAIL!!!!!!!


DL :wink:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Where do they go from here?? Well, no telling what they're up to now and what the Quest is, but they are already Smokin reels at an average of 1.6 Swords per hour right now. At 3:00, they already had 8 landed and didn't start dropping until 10:00am this morning.


Thank you Big Pappa!!! I didn't know if you got my text we were in and out of signal... Wish you could have made it we needed another angler we had 4 double headers yesterday ... My anglers were just short of tears ... Brought in a nice sword today we have been releasing most of the and the freezer was getting a little low.. We ended up with 10 the best one 280-300 lbs no monsters but a few nice ones I'll post up tomorrow we have some great footage and great video to get together.We had to come in for an emergency I lost a good friend Saturday night and want to be here with his family Wed... Back to the big water Thursday I think get you a hall pass for this one bro we are headed back out for numbers .. Thanks again everyone for the kind words ... Capt. Ahab Get Tight Suckas...


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your friend. The swords will always be there though, and it's good that you can make it back for the family.

We all had BIG numbers in mind for this trip and know that you did too. Sorry it got cut short.


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

My condolenses to your friend family Brett. Sorry for your loose may the god lord have him in the glory!

DL


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Fellas I didn't get a chance to post any video or pics yet of this las trip... We have some of the best pics of swords we have ever gotten prob the best... The Magazines are looking at them now and when they figure out wich ones they want Ill post some of the others we have about 20 jumping shots from last trip and Shayne out did himself with these .... Look forward to getting the report up... There is also a couple of links that were posted today ... some online magazine stuff one of them have 33 pics and pages of the Super Slam job on it... Pretty cool write up Mike did a great... Ill get the links and attach them here on this thread... Thanks Again Brett/Capt. Ahab Get Tight Suckas !


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Sportfishing Magazine link... Lots of pics and cool write up. The article covers area we fished , bait and alot more*...**http://www.sportfishingmag.com/gallery/2012/07/texas-billfish-super-slam* Special Thanks to Mike Muzar for the articles and thanks Doug Olander for putting the trip together !!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun. Disco must be quite a charater. I love those pictures. Congrats again! Any info on the reality show?


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice write up and some darn nice pictures!! FISH ON!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Making EPIC look easy....

Congratulations to the entire crew.


----------



## marlinboy (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys must have some horseshoes up your butts! To be able to distinguish a "white marlin spot" vs a "sailfish spot" vs a "blue marlin spot" must take some divine guidance. All I have ever been able to do is separate a "fishy" spot vs a "non-fishy" spot. I can understand targeting swordfish or targeting snapper is very easy, but being able to isolate blues from whites from sails, each with less than 30 minutes of fishing time is almost unbelievable!


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

One of these days ... One of these days... I too might beable to say I did that... Who am I trying to kid...LOL 

Great job!!!! Think I need more flags...


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Man, y'all are so awesome!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Sportfishing Magazine link... Lots of pics and cool write up. The article covers area we fished , bait and alot more*...**http://www.sportfishingmag.com/gallery/2012/07/texas-billfish-super-slam* Special Thanks to Mike Muzar for the articles and thanks Doug Olander for putting the trip together !!!! Capt. Ahab


Sorry Mike if you saw this I spelled your name wrong:/... The writer is Mike Mazur!!! Not what I wrote above ... Heck I guess you all know I can't spell Lol... Sorry bro... Thanks everyone for all the 2cool replies!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

2cool!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Here is a video I didn't have time to do much Ill try to make another one with more when we get in from this trip...


Here is another write up that was just sent to me... *http://www.bdoutdoors.com/story/texas-super-slam-swordfish-booby-trap/*Thanks Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

DRILHER said:


> Looks like a lot of fun. Disco must be quite a charater. I love those pictures. Congrats again! *Any info on the reality show?*


 Just recieved a couple more updates yesterday... Ill keep ya updated as it goes... Looking good... Thanks Capt. Ahab


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

I run a large mother ship operation that does nothing but chase marlin all over the world. I'm been fortunate enough to spend 12 years fishing the best spots in the world at the best times and I've only caught 1 Grand Slam. I have been trying to get the boss to come fish here in his own back yard for a season and check it out. Hopefully this thread helps persuade him. That's just insanity. Great job guys! 
As a side note I was talking to a friend in Cairns, Australia yesterday making plans for heavy tackle season and he asked if I had about you guys. Pretty funny how word spreads.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> Sorry Mike if you saw this I spelled your name wrong:/... The writer is Mike Mazur!!! Not what I wrote above ... Heck I guess you all know I can't spell Lol... Sorry bro... Thanks everyone for all the 2cool replies!! Capt. Ahab


That is a cool read! Can't wait to get the magazine when it hits the shelf. Awesome feat for sure!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

StarlinMarlin said:


> That is a cool read! Can't wait to get the magazine when it hits the shelf. Awesome feat for sure!


Thanks Rory.... It will be out in the January issue... I think we got you a pic in one of the magazines from your trip with us last week... One of the fish you caught may even be a cover shot that dotcom snapped during your fight... Thanks again bro... Capt. Ahab











 *http://www.sportfishingmag.com/gallery/2012/07/texas-billfish-super-slam*


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

Amazing Video Capt. Keep it Tight... SEA Ya ON IN the BLUUUUEEE!!!

Snap.


----------

